# An update from me-a very scary/exciting day!!!



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi all,

I've posted a few times before and follow the boards regularly and have always drawn great comfort and support from the positive stories of others. Although we're not quite there yet, we have a very big day today and wanted to share it. Hope you don't mind!!

We had the information evening for adoption last July (06) and attended the prep course at the end of September. Our home study started in October and we were approved at panel at the end of March 07. A month later, our SW contacted us about a little boy of 11 months, and today we have matching panel! As long as all goes according to plan, we have the intros planning meeting this afternoon and then we go straight to meet our little man, with intros starting properly tomorrow, and we're due to bring him home next Friday!!!  

We are soooooooo excited, but terribly nervous, scared, anxious etc etc etc at the same time!! We won't hear panel's decision till after midday-what a loooooong morning this one will be   !!!

I know we're not quite there yet, and things could still happen, as we have unfortunately seen on the boards recently, but I just wanted to update you all as to where we're up to and to ask if you lovely people could maybe keep your fingers crossed for us this morning?

Thank you all so much and I wish you all the very best in your journeys. 

I'll update you later!!

A very shaky Charlie. x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Good Luck Charlie, I'm sure all will be fine 

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck Charlie, i'm sure you'll be fine hun

        

pam xx


----------



## momo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Charlie,

How exciting for you!

Hope all goes well today- fingers crossed for you!!

MomoXXX


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Charlie, 
I am thinking of you! Can't wait to hear your good news!
Viva
XXX


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Charlie,
How fantastic, good luck today and I can't wait to hear all about intros.
Love JD x


----------



## mumtojack (May 27, 2005)

My goodness Charlie, how exciting for you.

You are proof that the process can progress timely, which gives me great hope in the first week of my adoption journey!

Which LA did you proceed with ?

Good luck

Sue


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi charlie

just wanted to say all the very best!!   

good luck and let us know how u get on.

love camly xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and how exciting ! 

have a fab day 

x


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh Charlie, that is such exciting news.  

Wishing you all the luck in the world today.

  

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

ahhhhhh lovely news Charlie, can't wait to read more.

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow Charlie, what a whirlwind - so exciting! Hope the day has gone well for you - can't wait to here the next installment. 

It's great to hear stories where the finger is 'pulled out'! 

sundog
x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

CHarlie

Hope today went well.  Next Friday will be here before you know it.

Can't wait to read more about your exciting day

Karen x


----------

